# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  'Kürtler ve Yahudiler arasındaki genetik bağlar '

## bozok

*İsrail'in "Kürt" ilgisi* 



ünceleri daha üstü kapalı bir şekilde sürdürülen İsrail devletinin Kürt ilgisi, son gelişmelere paralel olarak daha açık bir şekilde dillendirilmeye başlandı. Bu* "ilgi"*, PKK Terör ürgütü dahil olmak üzere Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin başını ağrıtan bir çok güvenlik sorununun temel kaynağının ne olduğu gerçeğini daha iyi anlamamamızı sağlıyor. PKK elebaşılarından Murat Karayılan'ın daha bir kaç gün önce İsrail'de yayın yapan Kanal2 televizyonunda yayınlanan görüntüleri ve İsrail yetkililerine; *"Ortak düşmanımız Türkiye"* diye seslenmesi, önümüzdeki günlerde bu muhabbetin(!) meyvelerinden Türkiye'nin daha çok tadacağı anlamına da geliyor. Bu amaca hizmet için kurulmuş İsrail-Kürt Enstitüsü'nün web sitesinde Ramazan Kerim tarafından yayınlanan bir makale bu muhabbetin boyutlarını ortaya koyması bakımından gayet manidar. İşte o makale:


*Kürtler ve Yahudiler arasındaki genetik bağlar* 

2001 de İsrailli, Alman ve Hintli bilim adamlarından oluşan bir gurup dünya üzerinde yaşayan Yahudi çoğunluğun- onların Sami kavimlerin diliyle konuşan Araplar veya denenen başka halklardan daha yakın olarak Kürtlerle akraba olduğunu ortaya çıkarmışlardır (keşfetmişlerdir) Araştırmacılar 6 değişik halktan (Yahudi Kürtleri, Müslüman Kürtler, Filistinli Araplar, sephardik (?) yahudiler, Eskenazi yahudileri ve güney İsrail*deki bedeviler) toplam 526 y kromozom örneğini denemişler, ve 12 halktan (Ruslar, Belarusians, Polonyalılar, berbers, Portekizliler, İspanyollar, Araplar, Ermeniler ve Anadolu Türkleri dahil olmak üzere) 1321 kişiden ayrı bilgi eklemişlerdir.

95 Müslüman Kürt test deneğinin çoğu kuzey Irak*lıdır. Eskinazi Yahudilerin orta ve doğu Avrupa*da kökleri vardır Sephardik Yahudilerin kökleri ise güneybatı Avrupa, kuzey Afrika ve Orta Doğudadır. Kürt Yahudiler ve Sephardik Yahudilerin birbirlerine çok yakın olduğu görülmüştür. Bu Yahudi halkların ikisi de Avrupa halkları tarafından dağıtıldıkları zaman karışan Eskinazi Yahudilerden biraz ayrılmaktadırlar. Araştırmacılar Doğu Avrupa Hıristiyanlarının de 54 ya da 60 ında bulunan Eu 19 kromozomunu taşıyan Eskinazi Yahudilerin 12.7 sinin soy olarak Slav ve Hazarlar gibi doğu Avrupalılardan geldiklerini beyan etmişlerdir. Fakat Eu 9 ve başka kromozomlar taşıyan Eskinazi Yahudilerin büyük çoğunluğunun kökeni İsrail*de 2000 yıl önce yaşayan Judeanlardan gelmiştir. Amerikan İnsan Genetikleri dergisinin kasım 2001 sayısında İsrail Yahudi üniversitesinden Ariella Oppenheim bu yeni çalışmanın Yahudilerin kuzey Akdeniz halklarına (Kürtler, Anadolu Türkleri ve Ermeniler) ile güney Akdeniz*deki ( Arap ve bedeviler) den daha yakın bir genetik ilişkisi olduğunu ortaya çıkardığını yazmıştır. İnsan Genetiği dergisinde Aralık 2000*de yayınlanan Arriella Oppenheim ve arkadaşları tarafından daha önce yapılan bir çalışma göstermiştir ki Yahudilerin kökeninin 70 i ve Filistinlilerin 82 si aynı kromozom havuzunu paylaşmaktadırlar. Genetikçiler Filistinli Arapların bir kısmının İslamiyeti kabul etmiş Judeanlardan geldiklerine dair iddiayı beyan etmişlerdir. Yahudilere olan yakınlık ilişkileriyle Filistinli Araplar; Suriyeliler, Lübnanlılar, Suudiler ve Iraklılar gibi Yahudilerle daha az ilgili olan diğer Arap guruplarından ayrılmaktadırlar.


PNAS'ın Haziran 2000 sayısında yayınlanan Micheal Hammer*in bir araştırmasında Araplarla (özelikle Suriye ve Filistinliler) Yahudiler arasında bir genetik bağlılık olduğu tespit edilmiştir ama Kürtler denenmemiştir, böylece tam bir araştırma değildir. Birçok Kürt'ün Yahudi Cohan Modal Haplotypeti vardır.


1990 larda bilim adamlarından oluşan bir gurup (genetikçi Micheal Hammer, nefrologist Karl Skorecki ve onların İngiltere*deki çalışma arkadaşları) Cohan Modal Haplotype (CMH olarak kısaltılan) diye adlandırdıkları bir haplotypein varlıgını keşfetmişlerdir. Cohen Yahudice din adamı anlamına gelmektedir ve 2000 yıl önceki Judean din adamlarının soyundan geldiğini göstermektedir..ünceki araştırma göstermektedir ki genel Yahudilerin 3 ün bu haplotype‘ı olduğu halde Eskinazi Cohenlerin 45 inin ve Sephardik Cohenlerin 54 ünde vardır.

Oxford üniversitesinde gelişim genetikçisi olan David Goldstein şöyle demiştir. Görülmektedir ki bu kromozom tipi Yahudi toplumunun soyunun devamlılığıdır. Bazı Yahudi Rabbiler (din adamları) Tevrat'ın iddia ettiği gibi Cohen çalışmasını CMH li tüm Cohenlerin 3500 yıl önce yaşayan din adamlarının başı olan Aaron'dan geldiğini tartışmaktadırlar. Kısa süre sonra güney Afrika'aki Buba olmayan Lembalar'ın 9 uyla karşılaştırılarak Lemba halkının Buba klanının 53 ünün CMH si var olduğuna karar verilmiştir. Lemba'lar eski İsraillilerden geldiklerini iddia etmektedirler ve sünnet ve domuz eti yememek gibi bazı Yahudi geleneklerini uygulamaktadırlar ve birçok genetikçi ve tarihçiye göre genetik ispat onların iddialarının doğruluğunu kanıtlamaktadır.


Ama kısa zamanda CMH nin Yahudi veya Yahudi soyundan gelenlere sabit olmadığı belli olmuştur. Bilim Haberlerinin 1998 de yayınlanan bir makalesinde Dr. Skorecki (bir röportajında) Yahudi olmayan bazılarının da Cohen özelliklerini taşıdıklarını, ve böylece bu özelliklerin tek ve özel olmadıklarını göstermiştir. 1999 da yazılan C. Brinkmann'a ait bir çalışmaya göre CMH Iraklı Kürtlerde çok geneldir.2001 yılındaki makalesinde Oppenheim Müslüman Kürtlerin baskın olan haplotype ları (haplotype 114) CMH den sadece bir mokrosatellite mutasyonu kadar uzak olduğunu yazmıştır. (Oppenheim 2001, sayfa 1100) Dahası genetikleri uzun süredir araştıran Dr. Levon Yepiskoposyan (Yerivan Ermenistan*da İnsan Enstitüsünün başkanı) ‘a göre CMH bazı ermenilerde görülmektedir. Dr. Avshalom Zoossmann-Diskin'in yazdıgına göre ‘Cohan modal haplotype'ın eski Yahudi toplumunun imzası olduğunu iddia etmek diğer halklardan alınan bilgiyle de dayanak bulmamaktadır. (Zoossmann-Diskin 2000, sayfa 156)


Kısaca CMH kuzey orta doğudan Yahudilere ait has özellik olmayan bir genetik göstergedir. Her ne kadar bazı İtalyanlar ve Macarlarda olduğu gibi Kürtler ve Ermenilerin birçoğunda olması Kürt ve Ermenilerin modern Yahudilerin yakın akrabaları olduğu ve bugünkü Yahudilerin kuzey Akdeniz bölgesi soyundan geldiğine dair fikre dayanak vermektedir.


*Eski kürdistanda Adiabene Yahudi Krallığı* 


Eski zamanlarda Adiabene kraliyet ailesi ve Adiabene*nin bazı genel halkı Yahudiliği kabul etti. Adiabene*in başkenti Arbela*ydı (bugün Araplar tarafından Irbil ve Kürtler tarafından Hawler diye bilinen yer). Kral Izates yeni dinine çok bağlıydı ve oğullarını Yahudi geleneklerini öğrenmesi için Kudüse gönderdi. Krallık tacını ondan sonra taşıyan kardeşi Monobazos II de yahudiliği kabul etmişti. 2001 yılındaki çalışmasında Oppenheim Adiabene Krallığından bahsetmektedir, ama Adiabene*nin yahudiliği kabul etmesinin topluma Yahudi olmayanların asimilasyonları sonucunu getirmiştir... Bu kaydedilen geçişin Kürt Yahudilerinin Y kromozom havuzuna pek etkili olmadığı görülmüştür. (Oppenheim 2001, sayfa 1103) Yahudi Adiabenelerin bir kısmı daha sonraları Hıristiyanlığa geçmiştir.


*A. Hüsnü SEZGİN* / siyasetimilliye.blogspot.com / 24 Eylül 2010

----------

